# 85' 6hp Evinrude Impeller Problems



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Tonight after work I decided to try and get my motor running.  Haven't ran it for about 6 months.  Didn't fire up of course.  Rebuilt the carb...and put in new fuel lines.  They had ethanol build up.  So, now the top end is running great, but not pumping as vigorously as I remember.  So I decided to take apart the lower unit (1st time).  Popped off the lower, and got the water pump/impeller housing out.  This is what I found.  








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


...and this is what it looks like.  This is the first time I have ever attempted something like this, so I'm not sure how to go on.  I'm guessing that the impeller shouldn't be rusted to the shaft. I'm also guessing that this has never been replaced in this engine.

HELP!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've dealt with worse. ;D
I used a bronze brush to clean the driveshaft, top and bottom of the impeller
then applied good old WD40 to the shaft and impeller bushing.
Tapped the impeller bushing gently with a wood block, then let soak overnight.
Next day, a couple more taps and it slid off.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Brett, do you think I need to order a whole water pump assembly, or can I get by only a new impeller?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Get the whole kit, no use wasting time on the old assembly.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

the whole kit is usually a few dollars more than the impeller itself.

when you see rust. replace everything you can. it spreads like a red headed step child.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Rebuild almost complete, now on to the lower unit.  Here is a video of it running.  I noticed water coming from the housing where the lower unit is bolted on.  I'm pretty sure that it did this before, but wanted to make sure it was normal before I took her out.  In the picture the arrows point to the drips which you can clearly see in the video. 








[/img] 

[URL=http://s1013.photobucket.com/a...ms/af260/playingsnooky/th_VIDEO0005.jpg[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There is no gasket or seal between the exhaust housing (midsection)
and the lower unit. Water leaking out at that seam is not a problem.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all your help Brett. I took next week off work to fish, this will be the first time I have had time to take the boat out since last November. Now I can fish all week with peace of mind and hopefully post in the fishing reports section instead of outboard maintenance.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

So after the rebuild I fished two days. After the two days of fishing this is what is coming out of the midsection. Should I be worried??? I was running it at 75:1 which is a little heavy as it calls for 100:1. Also, the engine was starting on the first or second pull like it normally does...more like 10th-15th pull... I also put new plugs in and gaped them correctly (i hope). Any suggestions?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

100:1 does not sound right ...I'm thinking 50:1 or even 35:1


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The decals on the 1985 6 hp Evinrude state 100:1,
but OMC changed that recommendation a few years later to 50:1.
However they didn't change all the mix decals on the outboards.
Mix all your fuel at a 50:1 ratio


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank You ... 



> The decals on the 1985 6 hp Evinrude state 100:1,
> but OMC changed that recommendation a few years later to 50:1.
> However they didn't change all the mix decals on the outboards.
> Mix all your fuel at a 50:1 ratio


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not worried about water coming out, but strongly suggest a frequent check for water in the lower unit. The shaft where the seals ride should have a mirror like finish.

Frank_S


----------

